# 'The world will end on June 12'



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*'The world will end on June 12'*

The end is nigh - except if you live in Texas, practice polygamy and 
change your name to Hawkins.

The House of Yahweh, led by fruit-cake Yisrayl Hawkins, says a nuclear 
holocaust will come June 12th.

But fear not there is hope for you yet -- just join his group of wackos and 
you will be saved.

Membership proceedure is quite simple: Fly over to Texas and live in the 
Yahweh compound, change your name to Hawkins and agree to worship, 
marry and sleep with Yisrayl if you are a woman or just worship him if you 
are a man.

Believers ignore the fact that Hawkins has made several end of the world 
predictions before with not so much as a locust in sight.

Replying to allegations he's running a bog standard cult Mr Hawkins (the 
original) said: "I don't control their mind in a witch-like fashion that the 
world is speaking of, to where I have some sort of power over them. I 
merely teach the laws to them."

He's is accused of having two dozen wives, and is facing bigamy charges.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=169830&in_page_id=2


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ut-Oh an Attack!!!! Remember this Boys and girls, this should be mandatory for all High School kids in History class, it was for me!






EAS Alert!


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I can believe it. This is the day the new Hulk movie comes out.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Remember to cover the duck... or was it duck and cover??..


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Ahh sweet relief....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

celticsfan said:


> I can believe it. This is the day the new Hulk movie comes out.


That sucks. I guess I will try to catch the matinee. Hopefully Armageddon will come after that.

If not, at least I lived to see Iron Man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

anything would be better than this heat


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

The 12th ha! Great, I got a meeting at the Westboro HQ and I'm looking for an excuse not to go.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

1 more hour left. My boss said I better be in tomorrow! Oh well, the lawn still needs to be cut!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought the world was ending in 2012? Where did this guy get his facts?


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

celticsfan said:


> I can believe it. This is the day the new Hulk movie comes out.


The Zohan will protect us all!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Two hours into June 12th and I'm still alive! Woo Hoo! 

I wonder what this guy will say to these people when the world DOESN'T end and all the people are like, "WTF?" Wait.... and how would they be saved from a nuclear 
holocaust by changing their name?? People these days believe anything...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - let me know if it's OK to come out of my subterranean bunker..
I'd hate to miss game 4 tonight...
(Unless of course the world ended, in which there wouldn't be a game 4 I suppose.)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe later in the day?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Was that Eastern Standard Time or Pacific Mountain Time? I'd like to know which coast to be headed for................


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Not sure if it counts as "the entire world," but my turn signal stopped working on my personal car today.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmm, might it be coincidence that a mock attack on the plant is scheduled to take place sometime today?

Maybe I should call in sick. After all 7Costanza is their only hope.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

"Goodbye Cruel World"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sweet pick Papabear!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

hadn't heard that song in a long time thanks. 7:20pm Bostons still here Come in LA, Come in LA, are you there.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

So that's why I have a ripping headache today -- 'cause we weren't supposed to wake up!! LOL

Well, hopefully, in a few hours, the Lakers will be wishing the world ended today!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

adroitcuffs said:


> So that's why I have a ripping headache today -- 'cause we weren't supposed to wake up!! LOL
> 
> Well, hopefully, in a few hours, the Lakers will be wishing the world ended today!


More like they were wishing the Celtics would stop taking their lunch money, tying their shoes together, and throwing their shoes over a power line...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

It's now June 13th, and I'm still here.

What is Yisrayl Hawkins saying to his sheeple now? "Well, if you listen to the tapes, I didn't say what year!"


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Did I miss something?


----------



## JW12 (Aug 2, 2007)

hey its nearly the end of Friday 13th here.. so no end of the world!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Am I still here?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Aww now I have to pay that bill


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sean you still out there buddy? Or were you vaporized?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Ahh this is bullcrap!! Gotta lotta apologies to make now.....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, if this is heaven it's a little disappointing I must say. Gas is $4 a gallon and there are still calories in Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

5-0 said:


> ...and throwing their shoes over a power line...


All the lakers are drug dealers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

kttref said:


> All the lakers are drug dealers?


Have you missed the culture change in the NBA over the last 18 years? :-D


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha Oh I didn't realize it was public knowledge is all! (by the way - sig is MUCH better...)


----------

